# The Law of Unintended Consequences



## Monadnock (Apr 10, 2007)

This comes from a pretty good blog site. With pending legislation from the new wave of gun grabbers coming up, I thought it quite relevent as well.

http://waronguns.blogspot.com/2007/04/guest-editorial-you-cant-repeal-law-of.html



> *You Can't Repeal the Law of Unintended Consequences*
> *Mike Vanderboegh*​
> 
> Dear Ben,
> ...


----------



## wade (Apr 10, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 10, 2007)

good stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 10, 2007)

I probably agree in theory with most everything the author does in terms of gun control.  However, that exchange, if it was even real, makes the author look like a giant douchebag.  You won't convince anyone that way, especially when you throw in veiled threats.


----------



## K31 (Apr 11, 2007)

> MO&#923;&#937;N &#923;ABÉ



Uh, oh, veiled threat!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 11, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> I probably agree in theory with most everything the author does in terms of gun control. However, that exchange, if it was even real, makes the author look like a giant douchebag. You won't convince anyone that way, especially when you throw in veiled threats.


 
Sounds like the author gave up on the possibility that his opponents _can_ be convinced, and is just making sure they know what they are getting into.


----------



## Empty Hands (Apr 11, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> Sounds like the author gave up on the possibility that his opponents _can_ be convinced, and is just making sure they know what they are getting into.



Probably so, and I can understand the frustration.  But feeding the stereotype of gun-owners as barely restrained violent freaks isn't helping.


----------



## Monadnock (Apr 12, 2007)

I think he would have come across as barely restrained if he was saying he could feel the itch in his trigger finger as he spoke to the Commie gun grabber. He simple recognized that the veil was lifted on the gun grabber agenda "they want them all, by any means necessary" and lifted the veil off of the 2nd Ammendmend, in that is it not simply for hunting. It's got a lot more to do with self protection and a government that may turn on the people.


----------

